# UlsterBank eSavings Account



## NavanMan1 (24 Oct 2007)

Hi, just wondering if anybody here has an UlsterBank eSavings Account ?  If so what do you think of it ?

Came across it a few weeks ago when I was exiting my Anytime online account. So applied online there & then as I thought it was a good idea to be able to switch excess cash from my current to a savings account online and earn 4%.

However since then have not heard a dicky bird from UlsterBank.


----------



## Sunny (24 Oct 2007)

NavanMan1 said:


> Hi, just wondering if anybody here has an UlsterBank eSavings Account ? If so what do you think of it ?
> 
> Came across it a few weeks ago when I was exiting my Anytime online account. So applied online there & then as I thought it was a good idea to be able to switch excess cash from my current to a savings account online and earn 4%.
> 
> However since then have not heard a dicky bird from UlsterBank.


 
I have one. I didn't have to deal with Ulster Bank directly to set it up. If you have online banking, you can to do it through that and takes a day or two. Not sure why you got the delay. Are you sure it went through. Not the best rate out there but you have easy access to funds with same day transfer to your current account so I find it handy for spare cash that I might not need for a couple of weeks etc. I use other places for large lump sums.


----------



## NavanMan1 (24 Oct 2007)

Hi Sunny,

Just like you, that's the reason I applied for the account online and yes I do have access to AnyTime Banking.

Agree with you that for large sums longer term, there are other routes. Have a RaboDirect Account online (5%) & an AngloIrishBank phone account (4.7%).

Guess if it only took you a few days to set up, better get on the blower to them and query if they even received my appliaction online.

Cheers,
NavanMan - Up the Royals


----------



## Godfather (24 Oct 2007)

I prefer the esavings from FA: 5.22% CAR up to 15000 balance. Over it the rate goes down on the entire balance.

We already discussed that every application form goes into a "bumpy" ride but in my opinion every patience is satisfied at the end of the procedure...


----------



## dfg75 (24 Oct 2007)

I applied for one a week ago and it is still not set up. Did you get an email confirmation or something in the post saying it was set up? I rang the 24 hour banking and they did not seem to know how long they take to set up because they are an "online item."


----------



## Sunny (24 Oct 2007)

dfg75 said:


> I applied for one a week ago and it is still not set up. Did you get an email confirmation or something in the post saying it was set up? I rang the 24 hour banking and they did not seem to know how long they take to set up because they are an "online item."


 

No it just appeared as one of my registered accounts when online about two days later. This was about 5-6 weeks ago so maybe it had just started or something when I did it. 

On another issue with Ulster Bank, has anyone seen the size of the keypad they sent out to access on-line banking. Its the size of a calculator! I travle quiet alot and now have to carry cards for Ulster, NIB and Rabo if I want to manage my accounts. I will be charged excess baggage soon.


----------



## GeneralZod (24 Oct 2007)

I have one. Set it up during the recent run on NR. Despite the rate not being the very best (4.07% - equivalent to a FA eSavings above €15k) it's proving very convenient since I also have a UB current account. Transfers are instantaneous to and from it to the current account. The account lets you schedule payments out so I've started paying bills from it a few days before they become due so that I can get interest for a few days more.


----------



## NavanMan1 (1 Nov 2007)

Just an update on my application, its now three weeks since I applied online for a eSavings account and no sign of it appearing when I log onto UB Anytime. 
When I phoned up to query the delay, the excuses I get were that the post between Dublin & Belfast is slow, then I was told that a few people in the Dept that deals with these applications are out with the flu, when I phone up again tomorrow, expect to hear that the dog has eat the application !!!!!!

Reminds me of when I applied for my Mortgage of them five years ago. Again delays, forms / paper being lost. At one stage the bank manager told me that the guy dealing with my application was out, apparently a drink problem. When they did issue the cheque, it was for 5K more than what I applied for

So it seems that Ulster Banks Service Levels for customers have not improved over the last five years.

Just as well I am just a personal customer, would hate to think what kind of mess they could create for Business customers


----------



## dfg75 (1 Nov 2007)

I am still waiting for mine to open as well, now two weeks on . . . 
I received a form to fill in in the post last Thursday which I posted on Friday -- but still no sign of it online . . .


----------



## GeneralZod (1 Nov 2007)

It sounds like the same story as with the First Active eSavings account. If you're an existing on-line customer it's easy and quick otherwise it's slow and inefficient.


----------



## NavanMan1 (2 Nov 2007)

Hi GeneralZod,

I am an existing AnyTime online customer and its still slow & inefficient


----------



## GeneralZod (2 Nov 2007)

Hi NavanMan1,
I'm also an existing anytime customer. I applied on-line, the next day the account appeared in the list and I made a transfer into it. A few days later I got a letter acknowledging account set-up. Zero hazzles.  What's different for you that they're being slow?


----------



## TonyD (2 Nov 2007)

Is the Reward Reserve not a better account.....?


----------



## GeneralZod (2 Nov 2007)

The reward reserve has a minimum balance of €10k. The eSavings one is €1.


----------



## NavanMan1 (6 Nov 2007)

Just an update on my online application for an eSavings Account, just off the phone from them and now they are telling me that they have not received back the signed application form in the post.
So it takes three weeks and four phone calls on my part to find this out. Have now applied again online and await them posting out another eSavings pack to me so that I can sign it and post it back to them.

If it does not work the second time, will just give up on Ulster and move everything over to Halifax, they must have better customer service, surely


----------



## dangerhere (8 Nov 2007)

I have just tried to open a/c on line. I am existing anytime customer. When i get to the end it aks me for weekly/ monthly amount. I thought i could make random lodgements and withdrawals. I didn't proceed then on that basis. Am I correct in thinking this?


----------



## Sunny (8 Nov 2007)

NavanMan1 said:


> Just an update on my online application for an eSavings Account, just off the phone from them and now they are telling me that they have not received back the signed application form in the post.
> So it takes three weeks and four phone calls on my part to find this out. Have now applied again online and await them posting out another eSavings pack to me so that I can sign it and post it back to them.
> 
> If it does not work the second time, will just give up on Ulster and move everything over to Halifax, they must have better customer service, surely


 
Strange. I never had to sign anything and send it back it back to them. It was all done online when I logged into anytime banking


----------



## Sunny (8 Nov 2007)

dangerhere said:


> I have just tried to open a/c on line. I am existing anytime customer. When i get to the end it aks me for weekly/ monthly amount. I thought i could make random lodgements and withdrawals. I didn't proceed then on that basis. Am I correct in thinking this?


 
Just say 0. You can put in what you like when you like


----------



## Butter (8 Nov 2007)

I applied online as well but got an application form through the post which I had to sign.  I also had to provide a copy of my passport and two proof of address documents, despite already being an Ulster Bank customer.  It hasn't been the quickest of processes i must admit, but I also opened an onine savings a/c with First Active recently and that was pretty slow too.


----------



## ButtermilkJa (9 Nov 2007)

dangerhere said:


> I have just tried to open a/c on line. I am existing anytime customer. When i get to the end it aks me for weekly/ monthly amount. I thought i could make random lodgements and withdrawals. I didn't proceed then on that basis. Am I correct in thinking this?


When you apply for the account, one of the first questions you encounter will be something like... "Do you want to make regular payments into this account?". By this they mean, 'Do you want to set-up a standing order?'. It does not mean 'Do you want to make regular payments _whenever you like_ into this account?'.

I know, it is probably a bit confusing, but if you want to try and apply again, just don't select this option and see how you go!


----------



## ButtermilkJa (9 Nov 2007)

Marg said:


> I applied online as well but got an application form through the post which I had to sign.  I also had to provide a copy of my passport and two proof of address documents, despite already being an Ulster Bank customer.  It hasn't been the quickest of processes i must admit, but I also opened an onine savings a/c with First Active recently and that was pretty slow too.


I have applied for this account, and from my experience, below is a summary of the proceedures, as I have understood them...

1) If you apply as an *existing UB Anytime customer*, and *do not want to set-up a standing order*, simply fill out the online application form and the new account will appear in your online accounts list after 24/48 hours. You should then be able to transfer funds in and out of it online.

2) If you are an *existing UB Anytime customer* and *do want to set-up a standing order*, then you must state this option at the start of the application and you will be posted out an agreement form which you must sign and freepost return to set-up the standing order. The new account should still appear after 24/48 hours as usual, but the SO will not start until they receive the signed form.

3) If you are an *existing UB customer*, but are *not signed up to Anytime Banking*, you may receive an application form by post in order to sign up for Anytime Banking and the new eSavings account. You may be asked to prove identity, as per Marg's experience above.

4) If you are *not a UB customer*, you will be asked to apply by post and to prove identity, as with all new customers in any bank.

Hope this clears things up. My experience has been very good setting up this account. I applied for option 2 above.


----------



## Liar's Poker (9 Nov 2007)

I applied on line to set up an account and lo and behold i got an partially completed application form in the post. I am an existing Ulster Bank Customer and use Anytime Banking. I telephoned them as to why i had to sign a form when "Sunny" & "generalzod" had their account appear instantaneously. I was told that everybody had to complete the application form. Not happy with this i rang Anytime Banking who couldn’t help me and put me on to Internet Banking helpdesk; who, surpise surprise gave me the answer "it sometimes happens like that". It doesn't insprire confidence. Anyway i sent the form back today and I reckon it will take at least 7 working days before the account will appear.


----------



## dangerhere (14 Nov 2007)

Signed up on Friday via internet. No sign of a/c on internet or anything in the post.


----------



## Celt07 (14 Nov 2007)

Are there any fees charges on this account?


----------



## Sunny (14 Nov 2007)

Celt07 said:


> Are there any fees charges on this account?


 
No. Its just an online savings account


----------



## NavanMan1 (14 Nov 2007)

Just a final update on my saga regarding what I thought was the simple process of opening up an eSavings account.

On Monday morning Nov12th, received in the post an application pack for the second online application I made on Nov02nd. Completed and posted back that morning.

At work, logged on to Anytime Banking and to my surprise I see in addition to my current & Visa accounts, two new eSavings accounts.

The first from my original online application of Oct17th, where I posted back the form on Oct22nd and second for the third online application I made on Nov09th.

What this shows is that Ulster Bank do not have a consistent policy regarding online applications as the first account I now have needed me to return a signed form while the third online application created an up & running account within one working day.

It also show that the eSavings Customer Service (1890 252229) don’t have a clue what’s going on. I made numerous calls to them regarding my original application. On Friday Nov09th, they told me they had no record of receiving back the signed form from my original application and suggested it may have got lost in their internal mail from Dublin to Belfast. They were able to tell me that they could see on their records that they had posted out on Nov03rd the application pack for the second online application I made.

My advise for people having difficulties setting up an eSavings account online is to check their online Anytime Banking account. If no sign of it there, then make an other online application, and repeat in one week intervals until eventually it appears. Also don’t waste your time phoning customer service as they don’t appear to have ant visibility into the application process and are not proactive in trying to sort out your problems.


----------



## paddywhacker (20 Dec 2007)

Just a quick question re this account, got my documentation to set it up etc but there is something about in the declaration about my applying for a cashcard for this account? Don't want a card and the associated duties, thought this was a straightforward online account? Do the rest of you have a cashcard for the esavings account?
Thanks


----------



## GeneralZod (20 Dec 2007)

You do not get  an ATM card with the eSavings account.

The on-line form to apply for the account is part of a general form to apply for other products. It doesn't make it clear but it doesn't apply in the case of an eSavings account.


----------



## paddywhacker (20 Dec 2007)

Cheers, thanks a mill GeneralZod!


----------



## MelF (11 Jan 2008)

I'm not an existing UB customer and posted my application form and ID docs for this account late December but haven't heard back from UB. Should it be taking this long to open an account?


----------



## Gautama (11 Jan 2008)

MelF said:


> I'm not an existing UB customer and posted my application form and ID docs for this account late December but haven't heard back from UB. Should it be taking this long to open an account?


 
Definitely not. I opened my account in November.  From posting the application to getting my account details was about a week.


----------



## paddywhacker (5 Feb 2008)

Just on this account again. It's all set up and I can login online etc but I want to set up a payee account (my existing current account) so I can transfer money from UB when I need it. But it seems I can only transfer to gas bills, ESB etc or else into another UB account. Can you set it up so you can pay into non-UB accounts?
 My main current account is with BOI and I want to be able to access the money from UB relatively quickly. Phoned helpdesk but was held on the line for donkey's years....


----------



## Sunny (5 Feb 2008)

paddywhacker said:


> Just on this account again. It's all set up and I can login online etc but I want to set up a payee account (my existing current account) so I can transfer money from UB when I need it. But it seems I can only transfer to gas bills, ESB etc or else into another UB account. Can you set it up so you can pay into non-UB accounts?
> My main current account is with BOI and I want to be able to access the money from UB relatively quickly. Phoned helpdesk but was held on the line for donkey's years....


 
Noticed the same thing yesterday. Was going to ring them today so if I hear anything I will let you know


----------



## ClubMan (5 Feb 2008)

With _FA _the option to setup up external accounts is disabled on the online system and you have to call them to get this done. Maybe _UB _is the same?


----------



## Sunny (5 Feb 2008)

ClubMan said:


> With _FA _the option to setup up external accounts is disabled on the online system and you have to call them to get this done. Maybe _UB _is the same?


 
Makes sense that it would be the same. Cheers


----------



## paddywhacker (5 Feb 2008)

ClubMan said:


> With _FA _the option to setup up external accounts is disabled on the online system and you have to call them to get this done. Maybe _UB _is the same?


 
Bit of a pain when it takes so long to get someone on the line to do it.....


----------



## MysticX (5 Feb 2008)

paddywhacker said:
			
		

> Bit of a pain when it takes so long to get someone on the line to do it.....


Mmm with FA anyway it was relatively painless to get it done. I reckon it took <= 5 minutes from calling to getting it setup. It's nice as well that it immediately becomes available in your online profile.


----------



## ClubMan (5 Feb 2008)

paddywhacker said:


> Bit of a pain when it takes so long to get someone on the line to do it.....


I'd prefer to be able to do it online (as _Halifax _allow for example) but I did it the other day on the phone and it also took me about 5 minutes. No big deal.


----------



## Gautama (5 Feb 2008)

GeneralZod said:


> You do not get an ATM card with the eSavings account.


 
True, but I got a "Card-Reader" yesterday, which provides extra security, apparently. It's similar to the Rabo gadget, but a card is needed to use the card reader. Maybe UB are mistaken and think I've got some other account as well, which carries an ATM card.
Or maybe it's that without an ATM card, I won't be able to use Card-Reader, and hence can't access my account any more?



MelF said:


> I'm not an existing UB customer and posted my application form and ID docs for this account late December but haven't heard back from UB. Should it be taking this long to open an account?


Me too, took about two weeks.


----------



## ClubMan (5 Feb 2008)

The card that you use with the card reader is not an _ATM _or debit card. It's specifically for use with the reader for generating response codes that are required for certain operations.


----------



## Guest127 (6 Feb 2008)

tried to add ub current a/c to fa account but had to do it on phone. less than 5 mins.


----------



## paddywhacker (7 Feb 2008)

Got the account setup now finally. How long does a transfer from Ulster to say BOI take - is it the usual 2/3 days?

Thanks


----------



## Gautama (9 Feb 2008)

ClubMan said:


> The card that you use with the card reader is not an _ATM _or debit card. It's specifically for use with the reader for generating response codes that are required for certain operations.


 
You serious? They're going to be sending me a special card to use with this gizmo? Has the use of this been initialised yet? I've only made one withdrawl but didn't have the card-reader back then.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Feb 2008)

Yes - they sent you a special card for use with the card reader. It is not an _ATM _or debit card or anything else. It's solely for use with the reader as I outlined above.

You have to enable your account for use with the card/card reader. Once you do you will need it to perform certain operations/transactions. I have enabled my account and been required to use the card/card reader.


----------



## Gautama (10 Feb 2008)

Have you any idea of the justification for this, apart from security? As I haven't received my card yet, I'm just trying to imagine what it's like to use it.

Taking the Rabo "Digipass" for example, I always found this to be a gimmick. However, I can see how it adds security. You can't login from anywhere in the world unless you've actually brought the Digipass with you.

With this Ulster Bank system, on the surface it seems the same. But why have a card and a card-reader? Surely most people are going to keep the two of them together, in which case it would be easier just to have a Digipass system.


----------



## ClubMan (10 Feb 2008)

Gautama said:


> Have you any idea of the justification for this, apart from security?


Why should there be any "justification" other than security? 


> As I haven't received my card yet, I'm just trying to imagine what it's like to use it.


Isn't it all documented/described on their website. It is somewhere on the _FA _website anyway.


> Taking the Rabo "Digipass" for example, I always found this to be a gimmick. However, I can see how it adds security. You can't login from anywhere in the world unless you've actually brought the Digipass with you.


So it's not a gimmick then! It's part of a two factor authentication mechanism which is always more secure than a simple (multiple) password/_PIN _based one.


> With this Ulster Bank system, on the surface it seems the same. But why have a card and a card-reader? Surely most people are going to keep the two of them together, in which case it would be easier just to have a Digipass system.


_UB's _is arguably even more secure because now you can keep the card and reader separate for enhanced security. Either way this is simply the device/mechanism that _UB _chose and it's different from _Rabo's_. Their prerogative.

By the way - I was getting confused between _UB _and _FA _above. It was _FA _who sent me the card and reader but I think that _UB _probably use the same sort of device.


----------



## Gautama (11 Feb 2008)

Fair enough. Ulster Bank own First Active anyway, which explains why their accounts are so similar. I haven't heard anything from the latter about card-and-card-reader, just from the former, though card-reader only so far.

Though firmly sceptical of Northern Rock, I have to say I prefer their system of password and questions, rather than these gadgets. Was happy enough with UB and FA as they were.
One of the blessings of the internet and internet banking is the "anytime, anywhere" nature of it. This is somewhat shackled if you need physical devices, rather than simply mental ones, to access your account.

Also, I'd problems with my Rabo Digipass over a year ago. I never liked it, then when it went wonky I couldn't access my money for weeks... those weeks just before Christmas and just after New Year.

Ah well, shouldn't whinge too much, should be grateful to have the wonga to deposit in these accounts in the first place.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Feb 2008)

Gautama said:


> Though firmly sceptical of Northern Rock, I have to say I prefer their system of password and questions, rather than these gadgets.


Security comes at some cost in terms of convenience. _NR's _approach is certainly inherently less secure that that of others who use two factor authentication using external "gadgets".


> Was happy enough with UB and FA as they were.
> One of the blessings of the internet and internet banking is the "anytime, anywhere" nature of it. This is somewhat shackled if you need physical devices, rather than simply mental ones, to access your account.


As I have said elsewhere I personally welcome the increased security that these devices bring even if it is at a (slight in my opinion) cost in terms of convenience.


> Also, I'd problems with my Rabo Digipass over a year ago. I never liked it, then when it went wonky I couldn't access my money for weeks... those weeks just before Christmas and just after New Year.


_Rabo _are pretty good at replacing lost or faulty units in my experience.


----------



## Gautama (12 Feb 2008)

ClubMan said:


> _Rabo _are pretty good at replacing lost or faulty units in my experience.


 
Sounds like this has happened to you more than once. 
With me it has happened once, so far. I had the Digipass around 18 months. Had used it probably 10 times. To go faulty after such little use was a concern, and like I've already stated, it took another three weeks to replace it.

This was a huge inconvenience considering that on the occasion I discovered the fault I was logging in to logde money, (using MoneyMover?) rather than some mickey-mouse balance check, or whatever. As it pans out, by the time I'd received the replacement Digipass, I had already opened an NR account and lodged the funds into the latter!

Rant over.


----------



## pudds (17 Oct 2008)

I have Rabbo's digipass and just wondering what power's it?


----------



## Taxi Driver (14 Jan 2009)

I see Ulster Bank now has an eSaving Plus account.  It not much good for balances below €15k as they earn 0.01%.  Balances above €15k up to €1m will earn 5.00% (with a bonus the rate is 5.50% for the first six months).  Also interest is paid monthly, though if you make a withdrawal in any month no interest will be earned for that month.

For large balances this looks like a good deal.


----------



## Lightning (14 Jan 2009)

Taxi Driver said:


> I see Ulster Bank now has an eSaving Plus account.  It not much good for balances below €15k as they earn 0.01%.  Balances above €15k up to €1m will earn 5.00% (with a bonus the rate is 5.50% for the first six months).  Also interest is paid monthly, though if you make a withdrawal in any month no interest will be earned for that month.
> 
> For large balances this looks like a good deal.



*though if you make a withdrawal in any month no interest will be earned for that month
*

That is a major condition. 

This is far from a best interest rate or a best savings product.


----------



## crabbybear (15 Jan 2009)

Just take the money out on the first of the month ?  

5.5% for 6 mths and then 5% on demand over 15k -- Don't see much better around. I don't want to put my money in Anglo even with the guarantee.


----------

